
MIT Researchers Pushing The Internet Up To 1000x Faster - jaybol
http://hothardware.com/News/MIT-Researchers-Pushing-The-Internet-Up-To-1000x-Faster/
======
helwr
good news, but the post is too shallow.

this one has more meat:
<http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2010/100x-internet-0628.html>

the promising technology is "Optical flow switching":
<http://www.mit.edu/~medard/papersnew/WOBS%20Final.pdf>

